# Barbara Schöneberger - DSF Tie Break (1999)



## kalle04 (12 Sep. 2014)

*Barbara Schöneberger - DSF Tie Break (1999)*



 

 




 

 



11,4 MB - rar (mpg) - 352 x 240 - 00:03 min

*https://filejoker.net/h7l758t08znj*​


----------



## trashtalk (12 Sep. 2014)

Danke für die schöne Babsi!


----------



## lofas (12 Sep. 2014)

Das waren noch zeiten Babs


----------



## mr.u (12 Sep. 2014)

ein wahrer klassiker, danke


----------



## MrCap (14 Sep. 2014)

:thx: *Babsi "I LOVE YOU" !!!*


----------



## Ludger77 (14 Sep. 2014)

Klasse Babs, und wenn nicht der störende Balken wäre... rofl3


----------



## Magnus281 (16 Sep. 2014)

den Balken hätte man ruhig weg lassen können


----------



## gimli1 (16 Sep. 2014)

Danke fur Babs :thumbup:


----------



## don coyote (16 Sep. 2014)

Lang ists her...
Aber immer wieder schön anzusehen.
DANKE!


----------



## Build0r (11 Nov. 2016)

:thx: für die netten Bilder von Barbara! :thumbup:


----------



## Jacket1975 (12 Nov. 2016)

Dieser blöde Balken  Trotzden Danke fürs uppen !!

:thx::thx::thumbup:


----------



## Build0r (12 Nov. 2016)

Danke für die geile Heckansicht!


----------



## chini72 (17 Nov. 2016)

:thx: für sexy BABSi!!


----------



## eggstoi (4 Jan. 2023)

Hat das zufällig noch jemand??


----------



## kalle04 (4 Jan. 2023)

eggstoi schrieb:


> Hat das zufällig noch jemand??



link ist aktualisiert


----------



## Chandler76 (4 Jan. 2023)

Da dachte ich, zum Jubiläum stellt Sport1 uns endlich das Rohmaterial, ohne Balken, zur Verfügung, aber nein..... 

Danke fürs Aktualisieren


----------



## Rocker 1944 (4 Jan. 2023)

Vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag.


----------



## eggstoi (4 Jan. 2023)

Danke für den neuen Link!!


----------



## Maxfreak (4 Jan. 2023)

In irgendeinem Archiv gibt es sicher noch die Rohfassung von dem Clip ohne Balken.
Und ich wette, dass die irgendwann mal auftaucht. 
An dem Tag ist dann auch der Beweis erbracht, dass es einen Schöpfer gibt - zumindest einen Schöpfer endgeiler Hupen 🔈🔉🔊


----------



## kundschafter (5 Jan. 2023)

Zitat: 'In irgendeinem Archiv gibt es sicher noch die Rohfassung von dem Clip ohne Balken'.
Diesem Wunsch schliesse ich mich an. herzlichen Dank für den Post


----------



## deaman (5 Jan. 2023)

Bessere Auflösung, im langen Jubiläums Video auf Twitter hat das DSF jetzt auch 1280x720 Pixel mit anderem Bildausschnitt gepostet:
Die Szene ist bei 0:58. Eine Bikini Szene gibt es darin auch.

twitter.com/SPORT1_PR/status/1609511568001142784


----------



## Klark (5 Jan. 2023)

Moin , wollt ich auch schon schreiben  Zensur zwar immer noch da abeeeer die qualität <3
nun bei besseren quali , bin ich der meinung aufkleber gesehen zu haben.... DOPPELZENSUR!


----------



## christina (5 Jan. 2023)

Babsi ist ein Idol 😍


----------



## taurus79 (6 Jan. 2023)

Meine Güte wie die Zeit vergeht!


----------



## P22 (6 Jan. 2023)

Maxfreak schrieb:


> In irgendeinem Archiv gibt es sicher noch die Rohfassung von dem Clip ohne Balken.
> Und ich wette, dass die irgendwann mal auftaucht.
> An dem Tag ist dann auch der Beweis erbracht, dass es einen Schöpfer gibt - zumindest einen Schöpfer endgeiler Hupen 🔈🔉🔊




Dem sei schon jetzt gedankt. 

Heute danke an den TE für diesen Klassiker.


----------



## HdPI (6 Jan. 2023)

Naja, die hängenden Gärten der Semiramis kennen wir ja schon zur Genüge. Dennoch danke für das Klassiker-Evidence-Material. Gerade hänge ich meine Tennissocken am Wäscheständer auf. Erinnert mich irgendwie... Aber solche Protuberanzen vor dem Latz sind auch nicht alles.🤓


----------



## Klark (6 Jan. 2023)

hier das komplette video von Sport1 , es gibt so einiges zu sehen!


30 Jahre MITTENDRIN Barbara Schöneberger beginnt Karriere be.mkv beim Filehorst - filehorst.de


----------



## joa65 (7 Jan. 2023)

Klark schrieb:


> hier das komplette video von Sport1 , es gibt so einiges zu sehen!
> 
> 
> 30 Jahre MITTENDRIN Barbara Schöneberger beginnt Karriere be.mkv beim Filehorst - filehorst.de



Danke, ...auch für den schnellen Horst-Host!


----------



## helicopter (7 Jan. 2023)

Danke schön


----------

